# Turning off integrated graphics on Optimus laptop using ACPI



## rivan (Feb 24, 2014)

I recently bought laptop with Optimus (ASUS X550VC) (I didn't have any idea that thing exists, I simply looked for laptop with NVidia graphics card), and now I am stuck at using integrated Intel card although there is NVidia card there with 2 GB of memory. I saw this thread mentioning how to turn off NVidia graphics , so I am curious if it would be possible to do the opposite via ACPI (since my laptop doesn't have any way to control that in BIOS), i.e. I would like to turn off Intel card and to use only NVidia? 

I checked steps suggested in that thread but it seems ACPI methods implemented in my system do not match at all with those mentioned, so I guess I need some help to point me in the right direction here. Also would it be possible to implement something like that in ACPI if it is not built already (I am not sure that I fully understand this ACPI thing - is that simply interface enumerating present devices and API exposed by BIOS manufacturer or you can actually add new methods to it (using iasl for example) and extend capabilities provided by BIOS?).

Other than that, I am using FreeBSD 10.0 with that laptop and rest of hardware works out of the box (network, wireless, built-in camera all work, I didn't check bluetooth). Monitor brightness control doesn't work (at least I couldn't make it work at all), but most annoying part for me is inability to use NVidia graphics (I don't care about battery since I use that laptop on AC with external keyboard and monitor maybe 80% of the time).


----------

